

Show HN: SleepOnIt.me - Make your decision tomorrow - gerbera
http://sleeponit.me

======
tabbyjabby
It's really unattractive. Your text boxes look like buttons, probably due to
the dropping of a hard border, the centred label, and the use of the
unconventional yellow colour. This is a situation that's only made worse by
the fact that the actual "Sleep On It" button looks identical to the text
boxes, except for its background colour. Why would you make two widgets with
entirely different uses look the same?

The entire site feels cramped. The layout of the actual entry form is frankly
bizarre. Why would you wedge a check box in between two text boxes?

There's more, but I'm too lazy to keep going... take this back to the lab.

------
sthlm
The concept is good although it needs more perfection.

Right now it appears to be a subset of what several reminder apps (e.g. my
Outlook) can already do. Actually what I do in these scenarios is stick a
post-it note on my screen. The competitive advantage of your solution is
obviously how functionality is streamlined for the sleep-on-it scenario.

Using your service is too much of a hassle at this point to replace my usual
solutions (Outlook, post-it note, ...). Mastering the use case is the key
difficulty in this exercise. Think about how people already solve this problem
and figure out how your product can make it better. GUI improvements have
already been mentioned, but if you are serious about it, think about mobile
applications or at least a mobile web site, other means of notification
(twitter?), multiple reminders (until the decision is solved), etc.

~~~
gerbera
thanks, I appreciate it

------
Timothee
My short 2-second feedback: "we'll email you it back tomorrow" should probably
read "we'll email it back to you tomorrow".

~~~
gerbera
thanks, fixed.

------
simonbrown
I think the email textbox is too small. For example, "johndoe@gmail.com"
doesn't fit without scrolling.

------
techscruggs
Spending $20 at themeforest.net is the best investment you could make. Its an
interesting concept, but it will be hard for anyone to get past the UI.

------
gtardini
Love the idea, it' s a really nice tool!

